# How to ensure good egg quality?



## Babypowder

Hi Crystal,

I was just wondering as you have probably seen and heard everything about egg quality-is there anything in particular you would recommend for good egg quality? I've heard, milk, vits, up protein intake-theres so much 

And also if a persons egg quality is high-does this necessarily mean good embryos?

Thanks for your help, I did try and look back the pages to see if this had been discussed before, but doesn't seem to have been.

BP.


----------



## CrystalW

Babypowder said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> I was just wondering as you have probably seen and heard everything about egg quality-is there anything in particular you would recommend for good egg quality? I've heard, milk, vits, up protein intake-theres so much
> 
> And also if a persons egg quality is high-does this necessarily mean good embryos?
> 
> Thanks for your help, I did try and look back the pages to see if this had been discussed before, but doesn't seem to have been.
> 
> BP.


Hello Babypowder,

The main thing that affects egg quality is maternal age, which is the one thing we cant do anything about.

I have heard similar things about milk, vits etc but i have not seen any good scientific evidence to prove them(though i have by no means read/ know about all studies out there). But they may help some individuals and some Consultants have suggestions from personal experience. FF is a good source for sharing tips but i would always run any ideas past your Consultant - sometimes there can be conflicts with medication.

Alcohol and smoking have been shown to have a negative impact so cutting back or giving up smoking is worth trying to do. They both have a negative impact on sperm as well.

DHEA is something which i have heard some good things about - but it is by no means suitable for everyone, but its worth asking your Consultant about.

Embryo quality is influenced by the egg quality but the sperm is also contributing at this point so good eggs do not always mean good embryos. Though there is some good evidence that good, young eggs can effectively repair some of the DNA of the sperm that has fertilised them.

Best wishes


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Crystal for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------

